# ipod to AI-net with a phase processor...?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok... really want to stop burning CDs and just hook my damn ipod to my radio!

H/U: Alpine 7949
Processor: Alpine PXA-H600


I purchased a cheap AI-net to ipod adapter cable on ebay and connected it to the Alpine CD changer input (also AI-net) on the processor. H/U says *CHANGER *and gets stuck (no audio) on track 1 0:00.

Interesting even more is that if I'm _playing_a CD in the changer & disconnect the cable I can connect the ipod cable and it works fine.

My guess is the optical portion is obviously transmitting the audio but the H/U won't output audio till it gets the signal from the changer that play has started.

I'm sure I can connect the ipod cable to the back of the H/U but I don't want to lose my processor :/

Ideas? Perhaps there a better (active?) cable and this is just too cheap?


----------



## musicismypill (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm looking at a using a similar system to you with a 7949 and H600.

I've had the 7949 hooked up in a previous car and was able to successfully get my ipod/iphone to work through the aux ai-net input on the back by bridging the cellphone/interrupt cable with the ground on the wiring harness.

Doing this brings up AUX on the display and audio from the ipod will work fine. To get it out of this mode you need to pull the wires apart again though. I've heard of people installing a basic switch to accomplish this.

Since I just scored a PXA-H600 I was hoping I could still use my Ai-Net -> RCA adaptor with my ipod but it sounds like this might not be so easy?

My long term plan is to use an Airport Express and it's optical output with the H600 but that's further down the road.

Surely there's an easy way of using an AUX input on an H600?

Keen to hear how you get on.


----------

